# Colnago Sizing



## Abaddon (Feb 27, 2004)

A known fact about Colnago frame sizing is that you can't assume a 54cm Trek will fit the same way as a 54cm Colnago. What's the general rule of thumb for purchasing a Colnago frame... Do you get a larger or smaller frame based on your current frame size? Or are there other guidelines that need to be factored in?

Abaddon


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Look at the fitting chart and go that direction. The one on TrialTir-USA's website and other web-retailers' websites are very useful.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Comparison*

Go by the tiop tube length, the seat tube is usually 2cm or so less (when measured comventionally)


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

Like C50 said, size by TT length. The beauty of Colnago is that they make frames in 1 cm increments so finding the right size is pretty easy and you don't need to go custom to get a good fit.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Does the fork rake and head tube angle matter?*

I normally ride a 56 cm top tube. However, I know that the head tube angle and fork rake are more slack. Do you all think that I would go with a shorter TT length, like 55?

I've got the Colnago itch. Thanks.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Stem??*

What stem length do you normally use, and is it parallel to the ground or tilted up??

I find my 54cm Colnagos handle best with 130 to 120 stem's, parallel to the ground. Factor that in with your top tube length. I wouldn't go less than 100 if possible.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*C50*

I currently ride a 56cm Moots Vamoots with a 110 stem, 3T Less. The Moots has a 56.3 TT. So just doing to the math, I'd be moving to a 120 - 130, depending on the stack height.

With the slacker head tube angles, I think that would work but I've never ridden one. Unfortunately, find one to test ride where I live is tough.


----------

